# Teaching at Universities in Dubai



## paulo

Hi everyone, 
I'm thinking about moving to Dubai and am looking for advice on finding a job at a university teaching either sociology or legal English. Can anyone shed some light on how I would go about finding such a position? Also what is the average wage for teaching at universities in Dubai? 
Thanks. 
Paulo.


----------



## synthia

Welcome to the forum, and good luck in your search for a university position.


----------



## bonk

Wages vary a great deal, from less than AED 10k to 20+k per month. So do conditions of employment, teaching hours from less than 10 to over 20 per week. Try applying direct to university you want to teach at. Here's a start - teaching in Dubai.


----------



## paulo

Thanks Bonk and Synthia. Finding a non business related job in Dubai is not as easy as one would have imagined:-(


----------



## cairogal

You're best bet is to apply directly to the universities. I'm not so sure about the use for legal English. There are loads of ESOL positions, though. They require a MA TESOL, a few years experience (preferably post-secondary), and the pay is anywhere from 10,000-18,000 dirhams/month plus accommodation, airfare, education for kids, plane tickets, etc. Instructors who teach content tend to earn a bit more than the esol teachers. I don't know that there's a great demand for sociology instructors, though. IT, Business, vocational subjects-these are more common.

Start w/ Zayed University, UAEU, Higher Colleges of Technology, and American U of Sharjah. There are also other institutions which have opened up in Education City. Recruiters in this field are a no-no. Go straight to the uni, do the online application (if they have one), and then see how it goes. Most institutions, however, have already recruited for the upcoming academic year. It doesn't mean you don't have a chance for an August/September hire. It's also possible to find work mid-year, though less likely. 

I should warn you that many of these online apps are REALLY time consuming. Best to line up all your details (referees, jobs, dates of employment, philosophy of education, etc.) before sitting down to crank out the apps. I hope that info was helpful!


----------



## paulo

Hi Cairogal, 
Thanks very much for your advice. I very much appreciate it. I have been offered a position as a cultural awareness trainer. However, I have been asked about my salary expectation and Im not too sure what to say. Does anyone know what the going rate for this is in Dubai? I was thinking somewhere around the 25000 dirhams per month mark. Am I underselling or overselling myself?


----------



## cairogal

It's hard to say-whose cultural awareness are you teaching? Most jobs in education are not bringing in big bucks. Perhaps, if you were hired by a company based in another country, they would pay closer to 25,000. I'm guessing (and it's only a guess), that if you were hired by a company based in the UAE you could earn as little as 8000/month or as much as 15,000/month. The UAE is quite hung up on degrees when it comes to teaching/trainining, so having a masters degree in something related to "cultural awareness" (not sure what that would be) would earn you more. On top of that salary you should expect a separate allowance for housing or a housing unit in itself.


----------



## saadk

Hello,

I wanted to Ask if the Canadian University of Dubai is good?

www dot cud dot ae

Does it have a good repute?


----------

